# Bricklaying , How do i secure a job offer for my VISA



## Stevepegram (Mar 26, 2015)

Hey guys - first time posting, ive tried to find similar threads to my problem but thought id give a new thread a go.

SO ...I have all the attributes to secure a work visa for NZ and my skill is Bricklaying.Im 31 and i also have family living in auckland ( 40 years + ) But im being told i have to secure a firm job offer before doing so. 
I know Christchurch has 'some' jobs for bricklayers as ive seen it on jobsites but i just dont feel im going to recieve a job offer as im in London. Are there any bricklayers/ builders on this site that have some experience in applying from UK - successful or not?
Ive tried emailing a few firms directly but with no reply... (yet?)
Could really do with some encouragement as its my dream to move to New Zealand. I just recently come back from 2 months travelling there and fell in love.


----------



## JoinerAndy91 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi Steve

I've recently secured a job in Christchurch and fly out in June. I used New Zealand Skills in Demand (NZSID). They were really helpful advising me on my CV and all other documents required for job hunting in NZ.

Try Tradestaff also as they're one of the biggest agencies in NZ. Might be a good stepping stone to get over there at least. 

Hope that helps you out mate. Good luck!


----------



## Stevepegram (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks for your reply mate, and congratualtions on securing a job! Thats encouraging about nz skills in demand as im currently emailing back and forth with them. Im also looking at Christchurch, left a few good mates there too when passing through the city


----------



## Shaun1962 (Jun 20, 2015)

If you do decide to come don't bother with work visa's get yourself a permanent residents visa it will save you a lot of time, trouble and money.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Shaun1962 said:


> If you do decide to come don't bother with work visa's get yourself a permanent residents visa it will save you a lot of time, trouble and money.


Not really as simple as that Shaun1962. 
For one, Permanent Residency (PR) is not available unless you have been a Resident Visa (RV) holder for at least 2 years. You may be confusing matters with a Resident Visa which still allows a person to live study and work in NZ permanently but it has conditions, usually surrounding travel and sometimes work.
Not everyone can meet the requirements of RV or make enough points on the EOI or they may need or want to be here sooner, which is why they look at temporary work visa's as they are usually secured quickly and offer travel within a month or so or first application but the downside of them is you need a job offer.


----------



## aarif (Feb 14, 2015)

escapedtonz said:


> Not really as simple as that Shaun1962.
> For one, Permanent Residency (PR) is not available unless you have been a Resident Visa (RV) holder for at least 2 years. You may be confusing matters with a Resident Visa which still allows a person to live study and work in NZ permanently but it has conditions, usually surrounding travel and sometimes work.
> Not everyone can meet the requirements of RV or make enough points on the EOI or they may need or want to be here sooner, which is why they look at temporary work visa's as they are usually secured quickly and offer travel within a month or so or first application but the downside of them is you need a job offer.


Temporary work visa is granted for how much months?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

aarif said:


> Temporary work visa is granted for how much months?


Depends on the job offer. Temporary work visas are based on the specific job offer so the visa period will match the period of the job offer up to 5 years, however it also depends on the type of temporary work visa as some have a shorter maximum time.
In all cases the employer and job become a condition of the visa meaning you are kind of stuck in that job with that employer.


----------



## Shaun1962 (Jun 20, 2015)

I understand everyone’s situation is different and you are right the NZ visa system is not that simple. However, I offer my experience/advise in the hope of making things simpler for people once they arrive here. Before we moved here I contacted the NZ Embassy in London and was informed from a very knowledgeable lady that to make things simple we should obtain a permanent residency visa. Once you have this you have more rights should anything go wrong e.g. you may require health care or become unemployed. With work visa’s etc. you can become stuck if you lost your job or as you say even want to change it. Also with work visas problems can occur when you try to renew them e.g. the skill you brought is no longer in shortage. I personally know people who have fallen into that trap and been deported through no fault of their own. But simple because they have become unemployed and/or their skills are no longer required. At best the NZ visa system can be a money trap at worst a complete nightmare. The think I’m correct in saying the simplest option for migrants is a permanent residency visa if they can get one. Not everyone can and for those that can’t they need to understand the potential problems they may face if their situation changes while in NZ.


----------



## mrlenan (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi all
I have recently started to study about NZ Immigration process. I have come to know that if you have job offer in NZ, you can easily get selected for immigration.

I want to know how can I secure my job in NZ? I was reading this thread, someone told that there is NZ Skills in demand. I want to know how can I use it? What is the URL and how can I put my information there? Is it free or charges are imposed?


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

mrlenan said:


> Hi all
> I have recently started to study about NZ Immigration process. I have come to know that if you have job offer in NZ, you can easily get selected for immigration.
> 
> I want to know how can I secure my job in NZ? I was reading this thread, someone told that there is NZ Skills in demand. I want to know how can I use it? What is the URL and how can I put my information there? Is it free or charges are imposed?


Hi,
Here is the URL for the NZ Skilled Shortage lists :
Skill Shortage List Checker ? Immigration New Zealand

After seeing whether your occupation is on the lists, see if you have enough points for skilled migrant entry by filling out this form :
https://www.immigration.govt.nz/pointsindicator/
Then apply to immigration for skilled migrant residency. I think it costs money, but I don't know how much.

Generally you need at least 140 points, I think, to qualify as a skilled migrant. I don't think it's easy to achieve though. Good luck.


----------

